# IRQ Verwaltung und Linux?

## Chris2000

Hi,

Ich weiss, das sollte iegendlich kein Thema mehr sein, aber ich habe Probleme mit meiner WLAN-Karte(ralink rt61) und den IRQs, sprich wenn sie sich einen teilt mit einer Onboard-Komponente, will sie nicht funken. Jetzt habe ich da ein paar Einstellungen, wo ich PIRQs auf IRQs umschalten kann im BIOS. Wenn ich diese ein wenig umändere, dann klappt alles. Genauso wie wenn ich die Karte in einen anderen Slot stecke...

Dachte sowas _sollte_ es heute garnicht mehr geben... Habe ein ABIT AV8 hier und darauf einen Opteron 185, also SMP und habe mal gelesen, dann würde APIC dort mit 24 IRQs alles "automatisch" verteilen... Aber im Bios habe ich weitaus weniger. Darum würde ich gerne mal wissen, was dort im Bios(award v6.00PG) die besten einstellungen für Linux wären. Macht es überhaupt Sinn und ändert es überhaupt etwas, wenn ich die IRQs etc. im Bios anpasse oder hat da Linux eine eigene Verwaltung, die das einfach ignoriert?

Ein Artikel würde eventuell schon reichen. Habe selbst schon gesucht, aber naja...

Gruss, Chris.

----------

## furanku

Oft sind die primtivsten Lösungen ja die besten: Hast Du mal versucht die Karte in einen anderen Slot zu setzen (ggf. zwei Karten zu vertauschen)? AFAIK hängt die IRQ Vergabe vom PCI Slot ab, und wenn das das Problem löst ersparst Du Dir weiteres Experimentieren mit evtl. schlecht dokumentierten BIOS oder Linux Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und deren Nebenwirkungen.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

Klar, das habe ich auch schon probiert und es klappt ja auch. Habe meine X-FI und die WLAN-Karte jetzt in Slot 4 + 5. So dass sie laut Bios einen eigenen IRQ haben. Nur vieleicht kann das ganze noch ein wenig optimieren. Habe öfters unerklärliche Abstürze und sowas. Habe mal gelesen, dass man im BIOS "PNP OS installed" auf "NO" bei Linux setzen soll. Lustigerweise gibt es die Option bei mir garnicht. Ich kann entweder die Verwaltung der IRQ auf "auto(ESCD)" setzen oder auf manual und dann bei zweitem Einstellen, ob bestimmte IRQs "reserved" (wohl für ISA karten?!) oder "PCI-SLOT" sind. In einem anderen Menü kann ich "PIRQX use IRQ No.: XY" wobei ich die Einteilung verändern kann, sprich den "PIRQs" von 0 bis 7 kann ich entweder "auto" zuweisen oder IRQ "4, 5, 7, 10 und 11".

Wäre schön wenn ich nun das ganze verstehen würde...

EDIT:

Hier meine IRQ-Verteilung:

 *Quote:*   

>            CPU0       CPU1       
> 
>   0:        125          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer
> 
>   1:          2          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
> ...

 

Wobei mich wundert, dass alle USB Geräte auf dem gleichen IRQ liegen. Es ist auch so, dass USB an dem Rechner extrem stockt und langsam ist im Gegensatz zu meinem Laptop, wo jedes USB einen eigenen IRQ hat...

----------

## Chris2000

*Noch einmal aufmerksam mache*

Bis jetzt habe ich immer noch nicht das Problem lösen können, niemand eine Idee?

----------

## 69719

Falls du es noch nicht kennst: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/hardware-stability-p2.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## Chris2000

Vielen Dank für den Link  :Smile: 

Leider kannte ich diesen Link schon und er konnte mir nicht wirklich helfen. 

1. Bei mir gibt es keine "non-PnP" Option im Bios, die ich auf yes oder no setzen kann.

2. Es gibt auch keine ESCD-Reset Option.

3. Ich kann das PCI device nicht in einen anderen PCI Slot stecken bei manchen Geräten, wie z.B. meinen onboard USB-Controllern, die alle fünf den gleichen IRQ besetzen.

4. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was diese "PIRQ use XY" Einstellung im BIOS nutzt. Damit kann ich zwar den PIRQS einen IRQ zuweisen, aber nicht einen bestimmten PCI Slot oder onboard Gerät. Aber je nachdem, welche Einstellung ich da vornehme, klappt meine WLAN-Karte in dem gleichen Slot, wo sie vorher nicht funktionierte. Die Geräte mit dem gleichen IRQ bekommen dann irgeneinen anderen zufälligen zugeteilt. Aber eigentlich machen die Einstellungen im BIOS gar keinen Sinn, weil Linux die IRQs sowieso nach Starten des Kernels anders verteilt, oder?

Hat denn überhaupt wer eine Ahnung, was diese PIRQs sind? Davon habe ich im BIOS 0 bis 7. Ich blicke da einfach nicht mehr durch.

Gruss, Chris

----------

## Chris2000

Könnte die langsame Übertragungsrate beim USB auch eventuell vom USB-legacy support "on" im BIOS abhängen? Hat damit vllt schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Finde leider keine PS2-Tastatur mehr, Testen ist somit etwas schwierig. 

Gruss, Chris

----------

